# Snapchat crash



## Boboss29 (28 Juin 2021)

Hello, depuis cet aprem je n'arrive plus à ouvrir snapchat sur mon iPhone (ios14.6). 

J'ai testé sur ipad (air 4) pareil...

Une solution ? Merci [emoji4]


----------



## Gwen (29 Juin 2021)

Faire la mise à jour, le soucis semble réparé. C'est l'avant dernière version qui plantait.


----------

